# anyone can help me open business in Australia or work



## galpgaree2 (Jan 10, 2011)

hello there
i have about 12 years Experience in making websites and i owen about 37 website on the internet and i have now a company for marketing and webdesign here outside Australia and i decided to go to Australia to live there and work and make more websites and manage them right
is here anyone can help me i can make any nich of the websites
if here anyone want someone to open with thim any kind of biz or if anyone have a company and just want someone to work with him on that iam here
and maybe i can found my dream lover there 
with my best regards,


----------



## jserawat2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

galpgaree2 said:


> hello there
> i have about 12 years Experience in making websites and i owen about 37 website on the internet and i have now a company for marketing and webdesign here outside Australia and i decided to go to Australia to live there and work and make more websites and manage them right
> is here anyone can help me i can make any nich of the websites
> if here anyone want someone to open with thim any kind of biz or if anyone have a company and just want someone to work with him on that iam here
> ...


The most important think when launching a new website is to know if the market will really appreciate it. This way you will know if your business will be profitable or not. If you can do this then it will be very easy for you to find a good partner or investor.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

You can build your own website and get hosting for free with Office Live Small Business. You can source for it on the internet / online and learn from others. Like minded people promote/share such business opportunities at relevant avenues via online. Try searching for it in the search engines with the right keywords. And If you like to write, why not try blogging. Many bloggers got huge income from their blogs. There are lots of free blogging sites out there. You may also want to try affiliate marketing, google adwords etc. If you don't know how to design a website, don't worry. There are tons of free templates for your site.


----------

